
The open podcast ecosystem is dying - ericzawo
https://divinations.substack.com/p/the-open-podcast-ecosystem-is-dying
======
jamescridland
Yeah, the "open podcast ecosystem". Which, er, ah, isn't actually that open.
[https://medium.com/@JamesCridland/with-spotify-and-joe-
rogan...](https://medium.com/@JamesCridland/with-spotify-and-joe-rogan-what-
now-for-podcastings-open-ecosystem-19c2032c17ee)

